# I am looking for a quality laser sight that is affordable. Where should I look?



## Fullyautomatic (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello,
I have a glock19 and Im looking for a laser sight that can be attached. Itll be nice if the attachment had more lasers or a flashlight too. Thank you for your time.


----------



## HiLightTactical (Aug 17, 2020)

Check out hilighttactical.com


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Olight-Bal...613693?hash=item289a0384bd:g:htwAAOSwHfBfLHMz
I have a couple of rechargeable Olights and I trust them to work. Check the warranty details, I think they are good for 5 years.

GW


----------

